# Breaker Protection Plate...inside panel



## avatar2k (Nov 1, 2010)

Love your forum.  Question:  Where would i find an old/used blank metal plate/guard (don't know the specific name) that you see when you first open an electric panel - it fits over the breakers so a person doesn't reach in to the panel and electrocutes himself.  I have an old FPE panel (i know, i know, i need to replace the complete panel).

any suggestions (cool web site) which might sell that protection plate?  thanks in advance.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 1, 2010)

They are available at your local "big box store", local electrical supply store or possibly even your local hardware store.  P.S.- they are made of plastic not metal and be sure you know the size that you need because not all boxes are the same.


----------



## avatar2k (Nov 1, 2010)

Kok328:  thank you so much for your reply.  what are they called?  i have not been able to find them at all at Home Depot, Lowes, etc.  will continue to look.  thanks again for the guidance!


----------



## JoeD (Nov 1, 2010)

If you are looking for the complete front cover for a panel then good luck. You need to find the one that is made for your make and model of panel.
If you want the slugs that fill in the holes for removed breakers then any big box should have them.


----------



## avatar2k (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm sorry i wasn't clear.  when you lift up the bottom half cover of my electrical panel, there is usually a solid "plate" that covers all of the breakers, leaving only the on/off switches of the breakers exposed.  Unfortunately, my old Federal Pacific panel is missing that plate.  that's what I'm looking to replace.  Any of you EXPERIENCED electricians have a creative suggestion as to where I could buy a replacement plate?  short of Making one, what would you guys suggest?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 2, 2010)

I know you know this already, but If that was my house, and I lived there with my family., I would change the entire panel. Those panels catch fire, the breakers are no good and can loosen and short out, Arch and overheat.

Spend the 1200 and keep safe, the truth is, not many electricians will even work on your panel, well not over here anyway.

Kinda like a car with no brakes.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 2, 2010)

That plate would be the panel cover. You need to find the one that matches you panel. Not very likely you will find one. That panel is probably at least 25 years old. Replacement might be you best option. FPE panels in USA have a tendancy to not trip the breakers when required.


----------

